# Where Has Your Koozie Been?



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wife and I are in vacation celebrating 25 years. I decided to bring some TLF swag...






Packed and ready to go then had a nice flight to Los Angeles...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Got in some California beach time...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

:lol: :lol: 
:clapping:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes! Great topic! :thumbsup:

You can purchase your own TLF Koozies® here.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm gonna have to get some TLF swag. I don't even have a sticker. Can @Ware make it show up on the credit card statement as Kay Fine Jewelers?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


>


Near and dear to both of us . . .


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Just boarded for the second leg of our journey...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Hanging out in Hanoi Vietnam 😳


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Hanging out in Hanoi Vietnam 😳


Kick that jetlag in the teeth.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Checking out the beer isle in Tokyo Japan 🤔


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@ctrav is setting the bar high in this thread.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> @ctrav is setting the bar high in this thread.


I was just going to say mine would be shown in my cupboard, on my back deck, in the mower cupholder.....that's about it. Sadly, it has never left my property.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

^ Where's the Budweiser @ctrav?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He said beer, not water.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes they had "Bud" in Japan 😎


----------

